
Zuckerberg: Our new honesty-first approach is ‘going to piss off a lot of people - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/31/mark-zuckerberg-silicon-slopes-speech-honesty-will-piss-off-people.html
======
pasttense01
"Specifically, Zuckerberg said Facebook is going to support free speech and
enable strong encryption on its services."

So what if Facebook never existed? How would things be different? No Trump? No
Brexit? No massive anti-vax movement?

